# Kitzel NOT doing well again



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry--typing w 1 hand......
prayers appreciated
hope to get him in tomorrow


----------



## swimsrf (Apr 2, 2013)

Prayers for you and your sweet fur baby.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sandi...why the one hand typing, you hurt yourself? 
Sorry Kman isn’t well. Same symptoms...what’s wrong?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry that sweet boy is sick again
Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry Sandi. Prayers on the way.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You can be assured I will be praying for Kitzel. I will be watching for a update Sandi


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry to have been curt before but Kitzel would not let me put him down---very clingy. He never wants me to hold him unless he is doing poorly. I had already contacted the vet's office today to ask if we could get another ultra sound. I know my dogs & when something is going on I "feel" it. I sent a text to the vet's office but did not hear back. It was late.
He has been trembling, panting heavily, and sort of gag-coughing-snorting (not reverse sneezing). I finally gavehim tramadol & it has kicked in, but he is still acting strangely. He does not have a fever & has not refused food or vomited. It is exactly like it was the last time he got so bad. Even Lisi knows something is off w/him. She keeps coming to him & sniffing him & looking intently at me as if to say "do something." He is sleeping beside me in bed.
The poor guy is so dirty---much in need of a bath but I have been not in the best of places---mountain cedar fever since we returned from Colorado. It is an allergy but awful. 
Yesterday I got some meds that seem to be helping. Fortunately the season has peaked & will probably end by mid to late Feb. None too soon for me.
OK< time to hit the sack & hopefully reach the vet early AM. If not we may have to go to the ER if he isn't better. Thank you for your prayers. I am counting on them.
Good night to all.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sandi...I'm glad your okay. I thought something happened to you, when you said you were typing with one hand, lol.
I hope they can figure out what's wrong with Kitzel.
I thought last you left off, they thought it was his spine? And I don't remember if they confirmed that was the issue.
That said, your description of symptoms sounds so much like pancreatitis. I would confirm again that it was the Spec cpl test they ran and was sent out for labs, not the in house test.
I will be checking back for an update. In the meantime, you both will be in my thoughts all day. xx


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little guy. Prayers from me & mine.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sandi, I'm so sorry Kitzi is not feeling well. Hopefully the vet will figure it out today. I remember cedar fever from my years of living in Austin. It's no fun. Hang in there.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking in to see how little Kitzi is doing today Sandi!! Hope you all had a better night and that you can get him to the Vets today!! Will be saying a Prayer for him as well as the rest of the family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good morning! Thank you so much for all your prayers. I gave Tramadol to Kitzi last night & although he did not respond quickly it did kick in & he slept right next to me all night. I kept waking up to make sure he was still alive. Dwt. was so worried he skipped his early morning meeting w/the guys (he has to leave around 5:00 am to make it). Kitzi woke up & seemed a lot better to both of us, ate his 1/8 c. kibble & got in bed w/Lisi & went back to sleep. I am going to try & get in today (of course it is Fri. & I have an appt. this aft. for acpuncture which I can't miss) or possibly tomorrow if my vet is out. It makes no sense to me to see another of the vets there. 
I want to ask for a hip ultrasound & an EKG. I know the ultrasounds are only done once a month so we need to get on that list. I am not sure about EKGs as we may have to consult a specialist.
Pray we can get to the bottom of this---next wk. is a busy medical week for me w/tests & consults. Life seems to bunch up. I know that God is taking care of us but that doesn't mean we don't live life without trials. I am confident we are in good hands. Bless you all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, we did the right test 2 different times & it was fine. I asked the 2nd time just to be sure. Thank you for tracking w/me. I am wondering after last night if it could be Kitzi's heart---although he has never had any issues w/that. I will speak to the vet about it though to be sure. He always has breathing issues when this comes up, but it may just be the pain.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi I sure hope you get some answers soon. Poor little guy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this Sandi - I'm so sorry about Kitzi. Glad he's doing better but hope you can get this figured out as it's recurred. Also wish you were feeling better. When it rains, it pours. Keep us up to date. Kitzi is in my thoughts. :wub:


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm sorry. I hope you both feel better soon. Here in Tampa I have pollen allergy every year, for me is coming soon, in 1 month, and I will be miserable for two months.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just reached vet's office. Kitzi's vet is in surgery this morning so won't hear anything soon. We are asking if it may not be a good idea for her to refer us to Texas A & M Vet. hospital so will see what she says. It would be mid-week next week at the earliest as my lab tests are Mon & Tues. next week, but if it is critical I will cancel those/postpone them. Kitzi comes first. Please pray for wisdom as I talk w/the vet. hopefully later today.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, we did the right test 2 different times & it was fine. I asked the 2nd time just to be sure. Thank you for tracking w/me. I am wondering after last night if it could be Kitzi's heart---although he has never had any issues w/that. I will speak to the vet about it though to be sure. He always has breathing issues when this comes up, but it may just be the pain.


Sandi, I am just reading this.

I am so sorry Kitzi is not feeling up to par again. Poor little guy ... he has gone through so much.

I, too ... (as you mention above) wonder if it could be heart related. Was Kitzi ever diagnosed with a heart murmur? And, even if he has not had that diagnosis ... I feel it might be good to make sure his heart is okay. Only one doctor picked up Snowball's murmur. And, the same thing to me ... only one or two doctors picked up my heart murmur ... even with an echocardiogram.. 

I will check in for updates. If I don't respond right away ... please know it's because that after all these years on Spoiled Maltese ... I now have an ongoing problem trying to stay logged in! (Grrrr!). But, please know my prayers continue for Kitzi ... and, you, too.

I hope all your own test results come out okay, too? Are you not feeling well?

Sending you love and many healing hugs.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sandi...just checking in on our our boy...hope he is feeling better. xx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dwt. just took K to the vet---he is getting hip/knee/chest exrays & maybe an ear flush. Depending on the outcome of the exrays we will be referred to a cardiologist or to Texas A & M. Thank you for your prayers. Sorry to be curt but I have an appt. w/the accupuncturist. More later. The results from K probably won't be in until Mon. since she needs to send it out for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the up-date on Kitzi and I will be keeping my fingers crossed that he will be ok!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Dwt. just took K to the vet---he is getting hip/knee/chest exrays & maybe an ear flush. Depending on the outcome of the exrays we will be referred to a cardiologist or to Texas A & M. Thank you for your prayers. Sorry to be curt but I have an appt. w/the accupuncturist. More later. The results from K probably won't be in until Mon. since she needs to send it out for a 2nd opinion.


Sandi -

I am just reading this thread now. I am sorry for all the problems you and K both seem to be having. Is he doing any better. I know you said he rested last night.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am glad Kitzi got in. Hope they can figure out what's going on. Poor baby. And i hope all your tests go well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We won't know anything too soon but I will call the vet's office tomorrow. Dwt. took him & it looks from the receipt that they did not do the chest exray---it was too late to call when I got home. 
He is sleeping. One funny thing is that his weight has increased over a pound since Nov??? He is eating as he was before & he has always been around 6 1/2 lbs. The vet also found that a bit concerning.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Am glad Kitzi got in. Hope they can figure out what's going on. Poor baby. And i hope all your tests go well.


Thank you Sue!:wub: I am not overly concerned -- but I may be when it comes to surgery.
:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sat. AM: Kitzi is doing LOTS better! Why? No idea!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi was just reading some of K-man's symptoms. Before Pipper was diagnosed with low thyroid he used to snort a lot and breathe heavily and sit there shaking. He also gained weight. A few times I had him to the vet for the heavy breathing because it scared me. Once he started thyroid meds ALL of that stopped. Just something for you to keep in mind.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Kathy! Were his thyroid levels checked & normal when he was doing that? I need to look back at K's wellness exam in Nov. to see what his was. Dr. Dodds does an early warning test I may look into if we don't resolve this revolving door that always takes him back to the crisis situations & then he gets better.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Sat. AM: Kitzi is doing LOTS better! Why? No idea!


It’s definitely a mystery!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks Kathy! Were his thyroid levels checked & normal when he was doing that? I need to look back at K's wellness exam in Nov. to see what his was. Dr. Dodds does an early warning test I may look into if we don't resolve this revolving door that always takes him back to the crisis situations & then he gets better.


His thyroid levels weren't checked until I requested it. The heavy breathing used to scare me a lot and at his checkup one time they commented on his heart rate being "nice and slow" when it actually should have been faster because he is stressed at the vet. The trembling was because he was cold and I don't know why all the snorting but it stopped once he was on meds. They had to send the thyroid test out to do a COMPLETE test. It's not something they can do right at our clinic. Now he's skinny instead of over weight and has so much energy!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sandi I am sorry Kitzel isn't well, although he seems to be doing better, which is great to hear! I hope that the tests and everything give you some answers and he continues to feel well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I'm glad he's doing better but yes best to get to the crux of it. Thyroid is an interesting route to go. Tyler's put on weight...he's now 7 lbs but it went up when he was put on Pheno and Keppra. I think it's from that but maybe I should get thyroid numbers run when he next needs bw done.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sandi, I'm glad Kitzi is feeling better! I hope it continues and the vet figures out what's going on.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone! We will hear from the vet by noon tomorrow, I think.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Praying for the little guy. Hugs


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sani,

Glad he is doing better. Please note there are multiple thyroid tests each targeting a different marker. A free t4 test is not necessarily conclusive. Lucks t4 free is low but his total and free t3 are normal, for example. I think Dr Dodd talks about it somewhere.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sandi, just now seeing this. Definitely ask for a thyroid test. Bogie had a bunch of those symptoms and it took multiple vet visits for the thyroid test to be given. The vet kept treating for Bogie for back pain. There was a huge difference after a few days on thyroid meds. Bogie also went from 10 pounds to 8 where he should be. I am still upset it took the vet so long to even consider thyroid problems.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, so I need to do more research on Thyroid results. More on that later.

The vet called today & said the exrays look great for Kitzi. She wants to refer him to a cardiologist in Austin or send us to A & M (where she said we would probably have to stay for 2 days). She knows the cardiologist in Austin & rates both doctors there highly---but they only do heart. His heart looked good on the exray although certainly not conclusive. At A & M they could test heart w/an Echo & if nothing there they could immediately assess if a brain scan would help & be able to do it there at the same time. Now I am in a quandry---thyroid? heart? brain? Any insights appreciated.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> OK, so I need to do more research on Thyroid results. More on that later.
> 
> The vet called today & said the exrays look great for Kitzi. She wants to refer him to a cardiologist in Austin or send us to A & M (where she said we would probably have to stay for 2 days). She knows the cardiologist in Austin & rates both doctors there highly---but they only do heart. His heart looked good on the exray although certainly not conclusive. At A & M they could test heart w/an Echo & if nothing there they could immediately assess if a brain scan would help & be able to do it there at the same time. Now I am in a quandry---thyroid? heart? brain? Any insights appreciated.


If it was me I would probably rule out thyroid first because if it was thyroid it is such an easy fix. It seems like a lot of vets don't even think of thyroid issues when there are problems. There was a point where I took Pipper to the vet and asked them if he might have CHF because his breathing was so weird. After 5 days on thyroid meds he was a new dog. Now I call him my little energizer bunny...he keeps going and going and going! :w00t:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, I agree with Kathy. If it were me, I would want to rule out thyroid first. Could save you a lot of time and dollars.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just caught a few minutes of concentrated time to give Dwt. the results the vet gave me today & we have quickly made a plan (he will be away alot in the next weeks so needed to move quickly). I will pursue the early thyroid testing w/Hemopet & we will reevaluate (but leaning toward A & M if that is a dud). 
Kitzi is much, much better, but these crisis events have gone on too long. My vet feels good about either of the recommendations (cardiologist or A & M) & will follow up here w/what is decided. I really, really like her.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope all goes well and it will be an easy fix for Kitzel.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree about checking thyroid first before you put Kitz through all of that and all the associated stress.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sandi is Kitzi still doing well?


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Just logged on. How is Kitzel?

Lainie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He was due for his blood draw this morning, but I post-poned it this AM for Friday as I did not know if he needed to be fasting & forgot to ask Hemopet (they are a few hours behind us so I had no choice but to put it off.) As it turned out he would have been ok (I had fed him before thinking about this). Anyhow Fri. my vet will do the blood draws & I will prepare them for overnight mailing.
He is continuing to do well so I finally gave him a bath & trimmed him up today. Lisi got a bath & I got her partially trimmed before the clipper ran out of juice. She looks funny partly cut and we are going out of town w/them tomorrow so she will go as she is--
Hopefully if all goes well we should get his results by mid-week this next week, although no one told me that. He was very resistive to me touching/cutting on the right side of his head and he was that way when he was in his crisis mode. I always feel it is his ear but who knows!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sandi, I'm sorry to hear Kitzi isn't feeling well. It would be so much easier if they could tell us what hurts.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am glad he is holding his own still Sandi! :wub: I bet Lisi is cute with her partial cut, just gives her more charisma!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It has been a scary morning. I had arrived at the vet (for Kitzel's blood draw) & a huge 18 wheeler Science Diet truck rushed past me as I walked a few steps to the front door. He seemed in a big hurry so I let him go ahead while I walked behind him. He stopped quickly & started backing up---I was directly behind him so he did not see me. He came w/in a foot of backing over Kitzi & me. I was pretty shaken & a lady standing there said "I don't think he saw us." I was staring eternity in the eye, literally.
Then they had to do several blood draws for Kiti's samples that I am mailing out to Hemolife to Dr. Dodds lab---the fat kept separating on them. We were there over an hour but finally got the goods. Then as I was getting ready to enter the free-way in a fast lane a huge Tx. sized pick up truck pulled into my lane right at my side (I believe the driver was drunk or texting as I had noticed earlier he was driving strangely. Had I not swerved I would have been greeting all the pups at Rainbow Bridge. Needless to say I am still shaken & ever so grateful that we made it home to Lisi---I had left her alone for the first time ever.
The blood is on it's way to CA. & I am having a cuppa---thinking about why God was so kind to allow me a bit more time. Wow, what an eventful day & it isn't even noon. I am staying put.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Ay Sandi, I'm sorry! Try to relax and enjoy the rest of your day with your babies. Some days are harder, I don't know why. Sending you hugs.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank God you are safe. Wow, what an experience. I think it's a good plan that you just stay put for the rest of the day. Hope Kitzel's blood draw gives you some answers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness Sandi be careful the rest of the day. They say things happen in 3's and you had 2 close calls. Maybe Kitzi's multiple blood draws were the 3rd thing.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> It has been a scary morning. I had arrived at the vet (for Kitzel's blood draw) & a huge 18 wheeler Science Diet truck rushed past me as I walked a few steps to the front door. He seemed in a big hurry so I let him go ahead while I walked behind him. He stopped quickly & started backing up---I was directly behind him so he did not see me. He came w/in a foot of backing over Kitzi & me. I was pretty shaken & a lady standing there said "I don't think he saw us." I was staring eternity in the eye, literally.
> Then they had to do several blood draws for Kiti's samples that I am mailing out to Hemolife to Dr. Dodds lab---the fat kept separating on them. We were there over an hour but finally got the goods. Then as I was getting ready to enter the free-way in a fast lane a huge Tx. sized pick up truck pulled into my lane right at my side (I believe the driver was drunk or texting as I had noticed earlier he was driving strangely. Had I not swerved I would have been greeting all the pups at Rainbow Bridge. Needless to say I am still shaken & ever so grateful that we made it home to Lisi---I had left her alone for the first time ever.
> The blood is on it's way to CA. & I am having a cuppa---thinking about why God was so kind to allow me a bit more time. Wow, what an eventful day & it isn't even noon. I am staying put.


Wow, what a scary experience. Glad you are OK.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Sandi, God certainly was with you today (although he is with all of us everyday) and glad that you and Kitzi are ok!! Please stay safe.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Yes Sandi, God certainly was with you today (although he is with all of us everyday) and glad that you and Kitzi are ok!! Please stay safe.


Thank you for that reminder! It is early evening & I am still shaken. I think at first I was in shock---never been in shock before. They asked me in the office more than a few times if I was sure I was ok & I kept saying "yes, yes" but I now know I wasn't. My heart has never beat that fast before.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sandi we are all blessed with you being safe and ok! :wub: I am curious to find out about Kitzi's blood work.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> It has been a scary morning. I had arrived at the vet (for Kitzel's blood draw) & a huge 18 wheeler Science Diet truck rushed past me as I walked a few steps to the front door. He seemed in a big hurry so I let him go ahead while I walked behind him. He stopped quickly & started backing up---I was directly behind him so he did not see me. He came w/in a foot of backing over Kitzi & me. I was pretty shaken & a lady standing there said "I don't think he saw us." I was staring eternity in the eye, literally.
> Then they had to do several blood draws for Kiti's samples that I am mailing out to Hemolife to Dr. Dodds lab---the fat kept separating on them. We were there over an hour but finally got the goods. Then as I was getting ready to enter the free-way in a fast lane a huge Tx. sized pick up truck pulled into my lane right at my side (I believe the driver was drunk or texting as I had noticed earlier he was driving strangely. Had I not swerved I would have been greeting all the pups at Rainbow Bridge. Needless to say I am still shaken & ever so grateful that we made it home to Lisi---I had left her alone for the first time ever.
> The blood is on it's way to CA. & I am having a cuppa---thinking about why God was so kind to allow me a bit more time. Wow, what an eventful day & it isn't even noon. I am staying put.


I am sooo glad your safe!!
Curious as to see what his results are from the test. How's he been these last few days?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi is doing very well really! It seems the crisis is over for this time.
I sent the pkg. off to Hemolife & it will be next week before I hear back. If everything is ok w/it we will start to set things in motion for him to go to Texas A & M Vet Hospital---not sure when we can do it due to Dwt's travel schedule. It isn't so urgent once the crisis passes but we definitely intend to move forward w/it. I will keep you informed.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's crazy Sandi! Thank goodness you and Kitzi are ok. I have to drive a lot due to brother and see some crazy"s out there on the interstate! You can never relax while driving. So glad the crisis is over for Kitzi at this time.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

WOW!!! Close calls. Glad they were only close calls. Hope your news from CA is good or at least that you can get a handle on what is needed to help kitzel. 

Lainie and Whisper


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Still waiting on the rest of Kitzel's tests. . . . waiting is always so hard!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:
Kitzi's results are in & for the most part unremarkable---some minor things mostly. However there is one concern that I will want to take up w/his vet---his platelets continue to rise. This time they tested more than in Nov. when they were already high. I need to go back & evaluate just how long they have been climbing, but I do know it has been for a while. Todays result was 654---but my concern is that it continues to increase each time he is tested. His Reticulocyte count was high (in absence of anemia) on his last test but was not tested this time. Either the spleen is not removing the cells or the bone marrow is producing too many (this usually happens w/blood loss but we cannot tell that he has had any.) His liver enzymes were high last time, but I believe (I should check again to be sure) they were ok here. 
The problem w/high platelets can cause issues w/heart/stroke/etc. w/clots. We need to look into the "why" of this.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

double posting.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, I sure hope the vets can get to bottom of this. We need Kitzel to be well and happy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry Sandi that you still don't have any answers


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi the platelet issue could be caused by an infection or long term inflamation.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

That's great that the blood work came back good! That's a relief.
As for the platelets, Suki tends to run high as well. Comparing from a few years ago, she ranges from 400-620, 620 was the latest. I forgot why, but it was not a conern to her internist. I think other values have to be way off before it can be a problem. 
If your anything like me, I have my girls pegged for death, when I see things like this but its never been anything to worry about.
Which makes me wonder if Kitzel pain is his spine.
Did they ever do the Texas A&M GI panel TLI, cobalamin, folate test when they ran the Spec cpl test?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Duh, Joanne, what is that?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Duh, Joanne, what is that?


It checks for GI disease, liver, kidneys ect. that most routine test won't detect.


----------

